# Erste Costum WasserkÃ¼hlung :)



## mellowstripe (25. April 2020)

Hallo,

könntet ihr mir helfen ich wollte gerne meine erste eigene wakü bauen und zwar in dieses Gehäuse:

Raijintek PAEAN Benchtable / Showcase - schwarz Window

könntet ihr mir sagen oder eine Liste geben was ich alles brauche für eine 360er wakü ? am bestn Rgb? 
sollt den Rahmen von 450-500 EUro mit Gehäuse nicht sprengen 


oder wie sind solche startet sets? :
Raijintek Phorcys Pro CA360 RGB Wasserkuehlungs-Set - 3&#8230;


Mir wären Hardtubes am liebsten auch wenn sie nicht anfänger freundlich sind.

danke euch


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2020)

Das Set sieht sehr gut aus, denn einzel Kauf wird auch nicht günstiger ausfallen.

Was du aber noch dazu brauchst sind zum einem noch paar PETG Rohre mehr, da besonders wenn noch nie Hardtube verwendet wurde manche Biegungen nicht gleich klappen und mehrere Versuche ggf. notwendig sind. Zudem brauchst du noch ein Heißluftföhn und ein Silicon Schlauch in 12mm. Die Röhren müssen dann auch geschnitten werden, so das du hierzu auch was haben musst. PETG lassen sich aber auch mit einem Rohrschneider gut durchschneiden und auch was zum entgraten wirst du auch haben müssen.

Mit einem guten Haarföhn lassen sich aber PETG Rohre auch gut zum biegen erhitzen. Zum biegen selbst sind bestimmte Schablonen gut, aber hier reichen auch irgendwelche Winkel im Haus oder wenn mit Holz selbst was angefertigt wird.


----------



## Patrick_87 (26. April 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit einem guten Haarföhn lassen sich aber PETG Rohre auch gut zum biegen erhitzen. Zum biegen selbst sind bestimmte Schablonen gut, aber hier reichen auch irgendwelche Winkel im Haus oder wenn mit Holz selbst was angefertigt wird.



Uff , ich weiß ja nicht  Also ich habe mal nen Föhn benutzt zum Folieren. Habe damit nur die Folie immer heiß gemacht um etwas mit Folie zu beziehen. Die Temperatur könnte vielleicht reichen , allerdings wird der Föhn schnell schlapp machen. Meiner hat sich nach kurzer Zeit abgeschaltet und ging dann erst 30min später wieder an 
Du wirst ihn also immer wieder nach 10minuten erst abkühlen lassen müssen wenn du ihn nicht schrotten willst. 

Aus dem Set kann ich übrigens die Flüssigkeit nicht empfehlen. Bzw als klare Flüssigkeit schon,  aber mit dem grünen Farbzusatz kann ich nur davon abraten. Ich habe grün beigemischt und irgendwie kam mir das zeug recht aggressiv vor. Mein Plexiglas vom Kühler war schnell stumpf und verfärbt. Bekam ich auch nicht mehr richtig sauber und habe ihn dann getauscht.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2020)

Das geht schon mit einem Haarföhn, weil PETG bereits schon ab 60°C sich Anfang zu verformen. Damit das Rohr biegsam ist brauchst keine 5min mit PETG und zwischen den Biegungen wird immer etwas Zeit verstreichen weil neu gemessen oder was zurecht geschnitten werden muss. Mit meinem Haarföhn habe ich schon Sachen getrocknet da konnte ich das Teil nicht mehr anfassen, da ich mich verbrannt hätte.

Natürlich ist ein Heißluftfön besser, aber es sind halt Kosten die zum Biegen dazu kommen. Mein Heißluftfön von Alphacool für 19 Euro hat dazu aber auch selbst mit Acryl gut geklappt und Acryl muss länger und heißer erhitzt werden. Habe aber auch zum Testen einige PETG Rohre gebogen und sogar verbaut gehabt, da ich den Unterschied zwischen PETG und Acryl erproben wollte.

Bei meinem letztem Umbau habe ich ja alles komplett neu aufgebaut, da habe ich aber dann nur noch Acry Rohre verwendet. 

Im verbauten Zustand sieht man auch den Unterschied zwischen Acryl und PETG nicht. Aber PETG soll nach längerer Zeit trübe werden was bei Acryl nicht der Fall ist. Zudem sollte mal die Pumpe oder ein Lüfter ausfallen sich PETG bereits mit 60°C Anfang zu verbiegen und ggf. aus den Anschlüsse rutschen kann. Acryl muss hierzu aber über 100°C erreichen. Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere irgendwas zwischen 120 und 130°C.

Für Anfänger ist aber PETG einfach zu verbauen, da selbst kurze Stücke noch sehr gut flexibel sind und Rohre auch wenn sie nicht 100% passt noch ins Anschluss rein passt. Acryl lässt hier besonders wenn es sich um kurze Rohre handelt viel weniger Spielraum zu und muss daher noch viel genauer gebogen und verarbeitet werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. April 2020)

Ein Heißluftfön ist ja wirklich nicht so teuer, die 20€ für ein billiges Teil, was nicht in Flammen aufgeht, sollten es wert sein. 
Wenn das mit einem normalen Fön doch nichts wird, steht man da und hat keine Wasserkühlung.


----------

